# Ronda Rousey officially joins the UFC - SF closing in January.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> Ronda Rousey just made MMA history ... becoming the very first female fighter to join the UFC ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Rousey -- a former U.S. Olympian -- has officially joined Dana White's MMA organization ... and automatically becomes the 135 lb women's champion.
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/08/ronda-rousey-female-fighter-ufc-fighter/​
Great move if true, Women in the UFC is huge.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Meh, I'm not trusting TMZ... 

I'll wait for another source, and true then that would be a huge step in UFC.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> Meh, I'm not trusting TMZ...
> 
> I'll wait for another source, and true then that would be a huge step in UFC.


Well, Dana White just tweeted a smiley face...


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

TMZ is reliable. Just weird that they are breaking this news. Great move for UFC.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Its also on mmafighting.com incase you don't trust tmz.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Does this mean that Mousasi,Cormier & Melendez are officially signed with the UFC??


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bknmax said:


> Does this mean that Mousasi,Cormier & Melendez are officially signed with the UFC??


Cormier and melendez fight jan 12th on sf's final show.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Neat.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cormier and melendez fight jan 12th on sf's final show.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using VerticalSports.Com App


Yeah they announced the final event

Gilbert Melendez vs Pat Healy
Nate Marquardt vs Tarec Saffadine
Luke Rockhold vs Lorenz Larkin
Daniel Cormier vs Sack of Potatoes 

Kind of a shame as Larkin really shouldn't get the last shot Jacare should, that would be a fitting final event.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I trust TMZ on this.

Dope


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Didn'y Cyborg say there was no way she could ever make 135lb and that Rowdy was ducking her by heading to 135? 

How many divs will there be? 2? 135 and 145? or just the one? So many questions, so little talent.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Miesha tate also signed it seems.




> ‎@MieshaTate: So Stoked to be fighting for the @UFC it's been a dream of mine for along time! SO happy it's finally come true


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just hope the UFC has the sense to abandon 135 and only have a 145 Female Division or maybe 140 to even the odds. That way they get Cyborg and Rousey. I imagine they will buy out Invicta soon as well. 

One thing I would absolutely love is if they took a handful of SF guys like LW for example Ryan Couture, Bobby Green, Billy Envangilista and Carlos Fodor and put them on the next TUF.

Yahoo is reporting it to now.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally!


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Toxic said:


> or maybe 140 to even the odds.


I agree with this wholeheartedly, I love WMMA but anyone can see the divisions are too thin, merge 135 and 145 and have a 140 TUF and there is a basis to build on.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So this means all the fighters they want are coming over? Guess who has/had a 6-7 fight deal with Strikeforce? 










So happy to see this placeholder of a company getting closed.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

So is Paul Daley still signed to Strikeforce?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Harness said:


> So is Paul Daley still signed to Strikeforce?


I don't know, his last fight was with bellator. I think he lost his last 3 with SF.

If UFC don't want him back in the organisation they have plenty of reason to justify it... 3 losses in SF and the Sucker pounch that got him kicked in the first place.

I would like to see him get another chance though... I think he's learned his lesson.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Harness said:


> So is Paul Daley still signed to Strikeforce?


Bellator.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Urgh, that means Marquardt is coming back doesnt it?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Meisha Tate says she is also with the UFC. I'm glad Zuffa is finally killing SF after sucking the life out of since it's purchase. It's a damn shame what they turned SF into.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

SF should have been closed a long time ago, but better late than never. Adding women to the UFC is a horrible business move, and it's going to hurt them. As much I wish I could say it isn't so, I really see Dana White leading the UFC to a decline at this point...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> SF should have been closed a long time ago, but better late than never. *Adding women to the UFC is a horrible business move, and it's going to hurt them.* As much I wish I could say it isn't so, I really see Dana White leading the UFC to a decline at this point...


Why is that? I'm a big fan of women's MMA. Plenty of organizations feature both male and female fighters.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah I don't get that either, women's MMA is pretty fantastic lots of back and forth grudge matches. Lord knows the UFC needs more depth seeing as how 125, 135, and 145 aren't drawing.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I personally think that there should be at least 3 weight classes add some diversity. Some of the female fights I have watched are much more entertaining than the lot of the lay and pray fights that are prevalent now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> SF should have been closed a long time ago, but better late than never. Adding women to the UFC is a horrible business move, and it's going to hurt them. As much I wish I could say it isn't so, I really see Dana White leading the UFC to a decline at this point...


Everyone says this, yet they never explain why Women's MMA is bad for the UFC.

Women's MMA is only a positive for the UFC, I think it's crucial to make Women's Cruiserweight at 140 lbs, to lure Cyborg into fighting Ronda and maybe even get Gina back, even though thick Gina looks pretty damn good.

You don't stop to watch girls play basketball, you do stop to watch them fight, at least when I was in high school that's how it went, you need to understand the market MMA caters to and to see Ronda Rousey snapping arms and to see girls rolling around on the ground with each other the UFC can only keep a tight grip on that very market.

Not to mention, Kedzie/Tate was a top five fight this year. Ya'll need to watch that shit.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Yeah I don't get that either, *women's MMA is pretty fantastic lots of back and forth grudge matches.* Lord knows the UFC needs more depth seeing as how 125, 135, and 145 aren't drawing.





Hexabob69 said:


> I personally think that there should be at least 3 weight classes add some diversity. *Some of the female fights I have watched are much more entertaining than the lot of the lay and pray fights that are prevalent now.*


I agree. The women can really put on a show. A sweet KO is a sweet KO. Doesn't matter if it's male or female.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Yeah they announced the final event
> 
> Gilbert Melendez vs Pat Healy
> Nate Marquardt vs Tarec Saffadine
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

To me, its just a publicity stunt by UFC to gloats Rousey as the female of UFC. Honestly, I don't know if I agreed with it because you have few women in few different classes.

Not only that, you have one fight that some people wanna see but isn't gonna happen because of weight classes and Rousey calling out the other ex-champion who was tested for steroid or something.

It is a move by Dana White to please Rousey by forcing Cyborg to fight in her class? I am just questioning the motive behind this.

If anything has changed since that time, I am out of the hoop because I haven't had the time to follows up in the last 4 months on that story due to work and busy life style.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Man I'm so pumped to hear this. I don't see what folks saying this is bad business even mean. I'll without a doubt buy the first ppv with Rousey and will continue to support the women's division by shelling out the greenbacks to watch them fight. Now my girlfriend can root for another fighter other than GSP.:thumb02: 

I'd love to see Kayla Harrison potentially come in as well. I'm not sure she's even expressed an interest in mma but that Gold medal around her neck leads me to believe she could do pretty well for herself. She'd also be a weight class or two up from Ronda so if Cyroid is afraid of our silver medalist in Judo she can face our golden girl! War women's MMA!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh good, now we get to see Rousey armbar people in 3 minutes preceded by a bunch of unskilled slopfests.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Term said:


> Agreed.





Roflcopter said:


> Oh good, now we get to see Rousey armbar people in 3 minutes preceded by a bunch of unskilled slopfests.


You think Ronda is the only skilled female fighter?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

It's a good thing. With being part of the UFC, the most succesful MMA organisation, WMMA will get much more recognition which will make more women start in MMA which consequently will grow the talent pool and the depth in the devision. WMMA is now were MMA was in the 90s, but with the advantage that MMA and the UFC have pioneered already.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Ronda is the only skilled female fighter.


I was hoping they'd all go to Invicta so I didn't have to be bothered with them.


At least when women's boxing(lol) was a niche because of Ali and Frazier's daughters, we weren't forced to watch every other washwoman fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I was hoping they'd all go to Invicta so I didn't have to be bothered with them.
> 
> 
> At least when women's boxing(lol) was a niche because of Ali and Frazier's daughters, we weren't forced to watch every other washwoman fight.


Take an intermission when the women step in the cage. But you are missing some entertaining fights. I'm down to watch women like Felice Herrig fight all day.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh good, now we get to see Rousey armbar people in 3 minutes preceded by a bunch of unskilled slopfests.


You don't like quick submissions? The UFC was built on them guy. While I agree the talent will be thin in the beginning, it has to start somewhere. Tell ya what, if you're ever down here watching one with me, you can go get me another beer out the kitchen and maybe put a pizza in the oven while the ladies fight. Win win my friend.:hug:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

And there is absolutely nothing remarkable about her other than the fact that she has a vagina.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

evilappendix said:


> You don't like quick submissions? The UFC was built on them guy. While I agree the talent will be thin in the beginning, it has to start somewhere. Tell ya what, if you're ever down here watching one with me, you can go get me another beer out the kitchen and maybe put a pizza in the oven while the ladies fight. Win win my friend.:hug:


Great post. I tried to + you again but it won't allow me to right now. I'm a mma junkie, hell I keep watching a bunch of Indian fighters making their pro debuts on Youtube. But a sweet KO or sub is a sweet KO or sub.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> And there is absolutely nothing remarkable about her other than the fact that she has a vagina.


Straight ignorance.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Man where are time machines when we need them... I guess some are still butt hurt by the 19 amendment.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Straight ignorance.



Ok point one thing about her that is above her male contemporaries in terms of skill, athletic ability, or technique.


I'll wait.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> And there is absolutely nothing remarkable about her other than the fact that she has a vagina.


That, and she can sub anyone her size in under three minutes? Oh, and she was the first American woman to medal in Judo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I wasn't talking about Ronda but okay.


Ronda is like the only real athlete in the women's sport.

She's basically like an average male mixed martial artist.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

evilappendix said:


> That, and she can sub anyone her size in under three minutes? Oh, and she was the first American woman to medal in Judo.


A bronze medal... oh look at you third best in the world, well I'm third most impressed. 

[/sarcasm]


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Ok point one thing about her that is above her male contemporaries in terms of skill, athletic ability, or technique.
> 
> 
> I'll wait.


WTF are you talking about? Are you seriously expecting an elite female athlete to go head to head with an elite male athlete? She is an Olympian, not the only Olympian doing well in WMMA either. She is a great athlete with world class Judo. Her level of Judo is even higher then GSP's wrestling.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I wasn't talking about Ronda but okay.
> 
> 
> Ronda is like the only real athlete in the women's sport.
> ...


You lay a blanket statement when she's the topic of conversation then one can only assume that's who you are referring to. 

I don't get your logic at all though. She's not man enough for you? Then watch only the male parts and don't forget my girl's beer while you're up!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad you finally get it that there's nothing women bring to the table that the males don't do better, except get armbarred in "championship" fights in 3 minutes against a chick who had been training for about a year.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm glad you finally get it that there's nothing women bring to the table that the males don't do better, except get armbarred in "championship" fights in 3 minutes against a chick who had been training for about a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


That's not as bad as Brock Lesnar winning the UFC HW Championship a year after his pro debut. He didn't even compete in his amateur sport at the same level Ronda did. What's your point? If you think there aren't talented females fighters it's because you don't watch women's MMA. You admit you don't like watching it. So your openly ignorant on the subject.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I suppose to beleive that the lack of penis makes this 5 second KO any less entertaining?


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Am I suppose to beleive that the lack of penis makes this 5 second KO any less entertaining?


Apparently the penis is all he gets excited for. It's a pointless debate. He's so old-school with mma he wants to go back to the glory days of Pankration when buff men in the buff wrestled for buggery rights.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Ok point one thing about her that is above her male contemporaries in terms of skill, athletic ability, or technique.
> 
> 
> I'll wait.


Your'e right, its precisely because they are women that makes women's MMA worth watching. But there's nothing wrong with that.

Youre coming from a perspective that female fighter's arent worth watching because they don't match up to males, but you don't understand the perspective that its a new and interesting division of MMA precisely because women are different and we can finally see the other half of humanity tested in combat. The whole point of martial arts is excelling within your limitations; the female physiology has its strength and weaknesses apart from men's and its going to be fascinating to see how the women's game evolves.

Like, mens MMA isn't made pointless by the fact that all of them would lose to a gorilla in a fight, woman's isn't made pointless by the fact that they would lose to men.

If youre talking about skill, well, be patient. If you judged the first UFC by today's standard, todays standard would never exist because the sport would never grow. Similarly, you can't expect female fighter's to have as deep a level of skill as the men because they haven't been around as long, and aren't as well paid.

Lastly, you sound like basically have your period. Not liking something is one thing, shitting all over it like you're in a mood swing is another.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Word of advice Dana White and the Feritto's - Do not be tempted by the machine. Nobody really cares for MMA'S women, especially people in my country. I am a MAN, and a real man would not want to see a woman harm herself in public like this! It is no different to the teenagers in america who self harm, I do not like it and it makes me feel uncomfortable. Why can't women just leave the one thing we do extremely well to ourselves??? I am for women's rights but this is too much.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Proud German said:


> *I am a MAN*,* and a real man would not want to see a woman harm herself in public like this!* It is no different to the teenagers in america who self harm, I do not like it and it makes me feel uncomfortable. *Why can't women just leave the one thing we do extremely well to ourselves???* I am for women's rights but this is too much.


I think anyone who needs to scream "I am a man", is really a boy wanting to be a man. And, as a REAL man, I feel so sorry for you that women are taking away the last bit of esteem you have for yourself. Poor you real man. Poor poor real man.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Proud German said:


> Word of advice Dana White and the Feritto's - Do not be tempted by the machine. Nobody really cares for MMA'S women, especially people in my country. I am a MAN, and a real man would not want to see a woman harm herself in public like this! It is no different to the teenagers in america who self harm, I do not like it and it makes me feel uncomfortable. Why can't women just leave the one thing we do extremely well to ourselves??? I am for women's rights but this is too much.


In "your" country, nobody cares for MMA in general (except for some Bavarian ministers who plead for laws to prohibit its transmission on TV). Most people over there don't even know what MMA is. And concerning women in combat sports, Regina Halmich was probably the best boxing draw for quite a time behind the Klitschko brothers for the German mainstream audience.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Proud German said:


> Word of advice Dana White and the Feritto's - Do not be tempted by the machine. Nobody really cares for MMA'S women, especially people in my country. I am a MAN, and a real man would not want to see a woman harm herself in public like this! It is no different to the teenagers in america who self harm, I do not like it and it makes me feel uncomfortable. Why can't women just leave the one thing we do extremely well to ourselves??? I am for women's rights but this is too much.


Man up.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Proud German said:


> Word of advice Dana White and the Feritto's - Do not be tempted by the machine. Nobody really cares for MMA'S women, especially people in my country. I am a MAN, and a real man would not want to see a woman harm herself in public like this! It is no different to the teenagers in america who self harm, I do not like it and it makes me feel uncomfortable. Why can't women just leave the one thing we do extremely well to ourselves??? I am for women's rights but this is too much.


All you are doing here is confirming what we already knew from your "Brazilians are nasty" thread. You are a bigot. You obviously don't respect women's rights and you seem to think their only place in MMA is walking around between rounds holding up a sign. They bust their ass in the gym just the same. They give the same blood, sweat, tears and commitment to the sport. It's not like we are forcing these women to get in the cage for some kind of sexual amusement. They are there to showcase their skill as mixed martial artist.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Proud German said:


> Word of advice Dana White and the Feritto's - Do not be tempted by the machine. Nobody really cares for MMA'S women, especially people in my country. I am a MAN, and a real man would not want to see a woman harm herself in public like this! It is no different to the teenagers in america who self harm, I do not like it and it makes me feel uncomfortable. Why can't women just leave the one thing we do extremely well to ourselves??? I am for women's rights but this is too much.


 


Some of us "real men" also like the sight of strong women who exhibit tenacity, determination and self discipline; be it in business, personal life, or in this case, martial arts. 

Some men do feel emasculated by this phenomenon, making them "uncomfortable" so to speak. Usually, this dissipates around puberty or early adulthood, when the "man" develops a stronger sense of self worth and subsequently lets go of long held, albeit simple minded beliefs/hangups. 

Out of curiosity PGerm, is your favorite song of all time "Something in the Way" by Nirvana?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to elaborate on my opinion of women in the UFC. A lot of you seem to enjoy watching WMMA, and that's completely fine. I respect other's tastes, although I personally don't enjoy watching WMMA (as is my right to my own taste). I fully support women in pursuing their passion, and I realize that they are dedicated and hard-working in the sport just as men are. 
Having said that, it is a poor business decision to include women in the UFC simply because it is not marketable and therefore not profitable. I know it's hard for most of you to believe because you live in this MMAForum bubble where UFC is one of the most important things in life and MMA is clearly the best sport, but the reality is that the majority of people in America still don't even know what MMA is. 
Many people still perceive MMA as barbaric human cockfighting, and despite what we may wish the UFC is NOT mainstream yet on the level of the Big Four sports in the U.S. For a lot of people, including myself, watching two females hurt each other and get bloody is simply unappealing. Agree or not, that's just the way it is and there is no logic that can make us feel otherwise.

Furthermore, some people are selling this sort or idea that "who wouldn't want to watch two women rolling around in shorts?" First of all, comments like this are sexist in the very same sense that its proponents seem to denounce. Second of all, most female fighters that I have seen are ugly, period (some exceptions). Third, there is nothing sexual involved in fighting and watching women get beaten, unless you are some sort of sadist. On the contrary, this is repulsive and quite the opposite of what guys want to see. 

Finally, a giant segment of the UFC fanbase consists of conservative, traditional, military types that will never accept women's MMA in that it is simply not traditional. Right or wrong, it's bad for business. Dana White will regret this.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I want to elaborate on my opinion of women in the UFC. A lot of you seem to enjoy watching WMMA, and that's completely fine. I respect other's tastes, although I personally don't enjoy watching WMMA (as is my right to my own taste). I fully support women in pursuing their passion, and I realize that they are dedicated and hard-working in the sport just as men are.
> Having said that, it is a poor business decision to include women in the UFC simply because it is not marketable and therefore not profitable. I know it's hard for most of you to believe because you live in this MMAForum bubble where UFC is one of the most important things in life and MMA is clearly the best sport, but the reality is that the majority of people in America still don't even know what MMA is.
> Many people still perceive MMA as barbaric human cockfighting, and despite what we may wish the UFC is NOT mainstream yet on the level of the Big Four sports in the U.S. For a lot of people, including myself, watching two females hurt each other and get bloody is simply unappealing. Agree or not, that's just the way it is and there is no logic that can make us feel otherwise.
> 
> ...




























Oh so these are ugly??.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd really like to add some rational, well made comments to support women fighting in the UFC, and women's MMA in general, because there are plenty to me made.

I'd like to but I can't, because I'll watch for no other reason than Ms. Rousey makes me go weak in the knees. Seriously. I will pay for each and every card she is on.

I would also like to apologise for being such a guy, but I won't... because I'm such a guy. Like most other guys. Which is what Dana and Zuffa are banking on, I'm sure.

Welcome to the UFC ladies. Please don't think less of me for admiring you for your guts _and_ your hotness (especially you, Rhonda. *sigh*).

.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Your'e right, its precisely because they are women that makes women's MMA worth watching. But there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Youre coming from a perspective that female fighter's arent worth watching because they don't match up to males, but you don't understand the perspective that its a new and interesting division of MMA precisely because women are different and we can finally see the other half of humanity tested in combat. The whole point of martial arts is excelling within your limitations; the female physiology has its strength and weaknesses apart from men's and its going to be fascinating to see how the women's game evolves.
> 
> ...



And they are completely uninteresting and craftless.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> That's not as bad as Brock Lesnar winning the UFC HW Championship a year after his pro debut. He didn't even compete in his amateur sport at the same level Ronda did. What's your point? If you think there aren't talented females fighters it's because you don't watch women's MMA. You admit you don't like watching it. So your openly ignorant on the subject.



I make fun of the HW division more than anyone on this forum.

Everyone noteworthy here knows this.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ludinator said:


> Oh so these are ugly??.


Did I say they were ugly? No I said most WMMA fighters are ugly with some exceptions. Thank you for posting 3 pictures of said exceptions and failing at reading comprehension.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Man that video rousey did where she showed her house really ruined her for me. Meisha tate is just so fine...


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Not interested. OH I CANT WAIT TO SEE A FEMALE CO OR MAIN EVENT!!!! .....said no one ever.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ronda is a pig with cholo arms and a 7/10 face at best.

Meisha's nothing other than a nice ass with a fked up beak.

And Gina is hot but she's not even a real MMA fighter, she's just a professional attention whore.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Ronda is a pig with cholo arms and a 7/10 face at best.
> 
> Meisha's nothing other than a nice ass with a fked up beak.
> 
> ...


And you're Brad Pitt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If they weren't pseudo-celebrities I would definitely consider both of them to be below my usual standard(more attractive than myself)....and probably a lot of people would.

Except Gina obviously.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmm dana going back on his words now. i remember him saying he would never allow women to fight in the ufc....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Proud German said:


> Word of advice Dana White and the Feritto's - Do not be tempted by the machine. Nobody really cares for MMA'S women, especially people in my country. I am a MAN, and a real man would not want to see a woman harm herself in public like this! It is no different to the teenagers in america who self harm, I do not like it and it makes me feel uncomfortable. Why can't women just leave the one thing we do extremely well to ourselves??? I am for women's rights but this is too much.





Roflcopter said:


> Ronda is a pig with cholo arms and a 7/10 face at best.
> 
> Meisha's nothing other than a nice ass with a fked up beak.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! I'm amazed at some of the comments in this section. A few pages ago I had to stop reading the "copter" guys post simply because of how insanely stupid they were.

Here is a simple fact. If we as MMA fans want MMA to continue to grow, this is an inevitable step. There isn't a sport in the world that hasn't eventually crossed gender boundries, NOT ONE. This isn't 1920, women have every right to compete in this growing sport as any man.

Frankly, I find the fights very entertaining. The smartest thing the UFC could do in the next year would be a woman's version of TUF. To the victors would go the spoils but lets be honest, in the end, you could and would need to take just about all of them.

Also, if they're smart, which they are, they will continue to push fights like they did Tate and Rousey. These women are amazing athletes and sexy as hell, they would be fools not to use that to push their fights to a predominately male crowd. That's not a sexist statement, just fact, and these women are smart enough to know that, that's why they're doing half naked photo shoots all over the internet.

I say, good for them, and bring it on!! Women's TUF, now!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> Wow! I'm amazed at some of the comments in this section. A few pages ago I had to stop reading the "copter" guys post simply because of how insanely stupid they were.
> 
> Here is a simple fact. If we as MMA fans want MMA to continue to grow, this is an inevitable step. There isn't a sport in the world that hasn't eventually crossed gender boundries, NOT ONE. This isn't 1920, women have every right to compete in this growing sport as any man.
> 
> ...


I hate it when people like you get on their moral high horse and act like you're some progressive intellectual saint. Nobody is saying that WMMA should be illegal, we just don't want to be forced into paying $60 for a PPV that includes women fights that not everybody wants to see. No other sport, including boxing, puts women and men on the same card/event/league. Therefore, your comparison doesn't even hold up.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Okay here it is and the reality and alot of what I think people have forgotten and missed. Any womens sport becomes the hottest commodity for about 2 years then what happens? Womens Basketball? They make nothing compared to the men and their fan base is nothing compared to mens. Womens baseball......people seem to forget that it was brought back in the late 90's and is not around anymore. Womens Soccer....sky rocketed when Mia Hamm and the girls won the gold.....then went back into obscurity til Hope Solo popped up. Womens football.....yeah they have to put the girls in lingerie to get people to watch it. Its the latest fad and I hope its gone just as quick as it starts. All other womens sports are still more interesting to me than womens MMA. If they make a TUF season its going to be Cyborg or Tate, and Rousey. the whole cast will get a deal. I CANT WAIT FOR A WOMENS CO MAIN EVENT OR MAIN EVENT!!! Said no one ever. No way people rather watch a womens title fight over Ben Henderson, Aldo, Edgar, Guida, Maynard, or Diaz.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

EVERLOST said:


> Okay here it is and the reality and alot of what I think people have forgotten and missed. Any womens sport becomes the hottest commodity for about 2 years then what happens? Womens Basketball? They make nothing compared to the men and their fan base is nothing compared to mens. Womens baseball......people seem to forget that it was brought back in the late 90's and is not around anymore. Womens Soccer....sky rocketed when Mia Hamm and the girls won the gold.....then went back into obscurity til Hope Solo popped up. Womens football.....yeah they have to put the girls in lingerie to get people to watch it. Its the latest fad and I hope its gone just as quick as it starts. All other womens sports are still more interesting to me than womens MMA. If they make a TUF season its going to be Cyborg or Tate, and Rousey. the whole cast will get a deal. I CANT WAIT FOR A WOMENS CO MAIN EVENT OR MAIN EVENT!!! Said no one ever. No way people rather watch a womens title fight over Ben Henderson, Aldo, Edgar, Guida, Maynard, or Diaz.


Real fight fans will watch it.

Fans of finishes won't, unfortunately, most MMA fans actually favor finishes over the actual competition. Same reason the 125'ers get no respect, many MMA fans aren't real fight fans, they just watch for finishes, not the actual competition. Boxing fans are 100 times better.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Real fight fans will watch it.
> 
> Fans of finishes won't, unfortunately, most MMA fans actually favor finishes over the actual competition. Same reason the 125'ers get no respect, many MMA fans aren't real fight fans, they just watch for finishes, not the actual competition. Boxing fans are 100 times better.


Please just stop, before you begin to further embarrass yourself.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Real fight fans will watch it.
> 
> Fans of finishes won't, unfortunately, most MMA fans actually favor finishes over the actual competition. Same reason the 125'ers get no respect, many MMA fans aren't real fight fans, they just watch for finishes, not the actual competition. Boxing fans are 100 times better.


Thank you for telling us what "real fight fans" are supposed to do. I suppose Michael Vick was a real fight fan purist as well :laugh:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeez, I hate it when one claims that others are not a "real fight fan" just because they don't have the viewpoint. Why can't they understand that WMMA is not everyones' cup of tea? 

For me, I would prefer that Strikeforce becomes a WMMA organisation. Build up the talent there, bring over some Invicta competitors or something. When the division is deep enough, integrate UFC and Strikeforce. I'm sure with more finishes and just a higher skill level in general, people would be more open to the idea of WMMA in UFC.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OHKO said:


> Jeez, I hate it when one claims that others are not a "real fight fan" just because they don't have the viewpoint. Why can't they understand that WMMA is not everyones' cup of tea?
> 
> For me, I would prefer that Strikeforce becomes a WMMA organisation. Build up the talent there, bring over some Invicta competitors or something. When the division is deep enough, integrate UFC and Strikeforce. I'm sure with more finishes and just a higher skill level in general, people would be more open to the idea of WMMA in UFC.


Because it goes farther than Women's MMA.

The 145 lb, 135 lb, and 125 lb fighters are the best athletes in MMA, they're the most technical, the most skilled, and the fastest fighters out there.

But most MMA fans don't care about skill or talent, they just care about who can knock who out or who can choke who out the fastest. I truly can't understand why people criticize over size or gender. All you need to do is look at the reaction to Condit/Diaz, they expect people to just go in and trade with wreckless abandon as opposed to use skill and a gameplan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Watching women fight is like a step above watching children fight.

And it's not a big step.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Because it goes farther than Women's MMA.
> 
> The 145 lb, 135 lb, and 125 lb fighters are the best athletes in MMA, they're the most technical, the most skilled, and the fastest fighters out there.
> 
> But most MMA fans don't care about skill or talent, they just care about who can knock who out or who can choke who out the fastest. I truly can't understand why people criticize over size or gender. All you need to do is look at the reaction to Condit/Diaz, they expect people to just go in and trade with wreckless abandon as opposed to use skill and a gameplan.


You scrutinize fans who appreciate fighters who go for the finish in the octagon and then support fighters who go out there to score points for 3/5 rounds. Then you have the audacity to label yourself as a true "fight fan".

Scoring points and looking to squeak out decisions isn't technically fighting. In a real fight - an actual fight, the two participants are looking to completely break each others' wills, they are looking to fight until their opponent can't take any more and is either KO'd, submitted or simply gives up. In no real fight do two guys go out there and look to out score each other, that simply doesn't happen, that isn't the essence of fighting.

So please don't try and sit on some high horse and patronise fans out there who have more appreciation for fighters who go out there looking for the finish, over "fighters" who's sole purpose is to score points and grind out a decision.

You're not hip, cool or some how more intelligent for supporting notorious decision fighters like Jon Fitch. It doesn't make you any more of a fan than others who prefer to see fighters look for the KO/submission every round of the fight. You're not some how better than any one else because you have this different viewpoint, so please, take your head out of your ******* ass.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan of women's MMA. 

I'm not anti-women MMA and if Dana wants to put a female division into the UFC then that's fine with me, but I certainly won't be buying (streaming) any events with them headlining it unless there's some other fights that are interesting on the card, as I'm not a fan of them. I only know 3 female fighters, the roid hound, the hot chick who did some movies, and the armbar woman. The only reason I know of them is because they are popular enough where you can't really avoid knowing about them around an MMA forum.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Watching women fight is like a step above watching children fight.
> 
> And it's not a big step.


Watching Roflcopter post is a step above watching retards post.

And it's not a big step.

You know if it's against the rules to be racist here isn't it also against the rules to be sexist? If you're going to ban one 'ist it's not kosher to okay another.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Watching Roflcopter post is a step above watching retards post.
> 
> And it's not a big step.
> 
> You know if it's against the rules to be racist here isn't it also against the rules to be sexist? If you're going to ban one 'ist it's not kosher to okay another.


When it comes to athleticism, it is Mother Nature that is sexist my friend.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> When it comes to athleticism, it is Mother Nature that is sexist my friend.


Watching only top5 MW, LHW and HW, because the rest and lighter fighters wouldn't have a chance against those could be a bit boring I assume...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It isn't about whether or not the lighter fighters could be heavyweights.

It's about relative athleticism. All divisions have it.

Jose Aldo is fantastic, he does crazy, mindboggling things in the cage when he gets in there. Same with guys like Anthony Pettis.



You see a woman's MMA fight and it LOOKS like a joke. 

I saw Marloes Conenen, supposed to be this top tier pioneer of women's MMA, get taken down and mounted repeatedly by Carmouche who wasn't even training a full year and looked every bit of. She had no idea how to punch, and spent entire rounds punching Coenen from mount like you punch when you are 4 years old and don't even turn your fist over. 

It was absolutely disgraceful, and these were "top 10" fighters.



There's some sort of disillusion that I must hate women because I'm not PC and don't delude myself into thinking that I'm watching high level mixed martial arts when they step into the cage. It's like watching a drunken bar fight 80 percent of the time, the other 20 percent is watching Cyborg smash some poor girl's face open in 2 minutes or watching Ronda throw someone and armbar them.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> There's some sort of disillusion that I must hate women because I'm not PC and don't delude myself into thinking that I'm watching high level mixed martial arts when they step into the cage. It's like watching a drunken bar fight 80 percent of the time, the other 20 percent is watching Cyborg smash some poor girl's face open in 2 minutes or watching Ronda throw someone and armbar them.


You have no idea what the **** you are talking about. At all. Women are just as athletic as men. Not as strong maybe but just as athletic. And you obviously have only watched a handful of women's mma matches to think this kind of stupid misogynistic bullshit.

But we've had this conversation before haven't we, Roflcopter? How did it end last time? With your whole "science supports my sexism" stance completely debunked and you smacked down by mods for being a sexist asshole?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh:

Show me a woman that can explode into a flying knee or even move their head when striking and I'll show you an honest politician.

:laugh:

Just as athletic as men.

What a riot.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PGA Average Driving Distance - 290

LPGA Average Driving Distance - 250


MLB - 93 MPH fastballs

Softball - Underhand


NBA - 23'9

WNBA - 20'625. 

They are now talking about lowering the rims to 10 feet so the women have a chance at dunking the ball. :laugh:


Olympic Sprint Medalists Men 100m - Sub 10 seconds
Olympic Sprint Medalists Women 100m - Sub 11 seconds


Olympic High Jump Men - 2.38
Olympic High Jump Women - 2.05


Yep, just as good.


Clearly. :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

the talent just isnt there yet it womens mma. the number of girls who grow up wrestling and practicing a MA is definitely lower, so there are less people out there with solid backgrounds. It is just like the Hw div...less athletes that are also that big = smaller talent pool.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Lots of stats that don't take the variables into account. Smarmy, self deluded condescension. An intensely radiating fear that someone with a ***** might be as good as a man.

Yep it's a Roflcopter post alright.

All you have proven is that my continued belief that sexists are just as ignorant as any racist. And like racists their beliefs say a lot more about them than it does the world. 

I'm done in this thread. You have fun making yourself look even more like a complete raving ****tard.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> PGA Average Driving Distance - 290
> 
> LPGA Average Driving Distance - 250
> 
> ...


A gorilla could kill the best fighter on the planet. Does it make men's MMA not worth watching??

Where's your flexibility statistics? Agility statistics? Pain endurance statistics?

No one is saying women could beat men in fights, but that doesn't mean female fighting isn't interesting.

You totally ignored the argument that women's MMA is in its infancy. Put Megumi Fuji against a lot of the guys in UFC 1 you'd see some men tapping.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> A gorilla could kill the best fighter on the planet. Does it make men's MMA not worth watching??
> 
> Where's your flexibility statistics? Agility statistics? Pain endurance statistics?
> 
> ...


off topic but could you imagine the current champs in ufc 1. that would be a massacre.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> PGA Average Driving Distance - 290
> 
> LPGA Average Driving Distance - 250
> 
> ...


José Aldo has the physical abilities of a child compared to those of Jon Jones.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You know your day got ruined when you start throwing around vague, unsupported theses like "BUT DA VARIABLES AREN'T CONSIDERED".



Women aren't more agile than men, on HS agility tests the national standard is 2 seconds lower for men then women.

Flexibility deteriorated rapidly with age in both genders, and such a thing isn't measured statistically.


It flexibility is the best you got in terms of athletic achievement then :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> José Aldo has the physical abilities of a child compared to those of Jon Jones.


Children typically aren't faster(straight line speed), quicker, nor jump higher than grown men.


Jose Aldo would probably destroy Jones in any sport not named wrestling, football or MMA purely on size disparity.

It speaks to how poor of an explosive athlete Jones is that he is 6'4 with a freakish wingspan and according to him he was awful at basketball and could barely dunk.

Flexibility, leverage and balance work in his favor as well as supreme side and length advantage, but the dude is easily one of the most overrated athletes in the sport in terms of the misconception that people actually believe he could've went pro in "any other sport".

Also Megumi Fuji would've gotten destroyed. Just because Royce won it doesn't mean there wasn't capable fighters in those first few tournaments.

Kimo, Shamrock, Goodridge, all would've destroyed Fuji.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The lighter weight classes would get destroyed by the Heavyweights.

Soo we should only start watching heavyweights fight now?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Lots of stats that don't take the variables into account. Smarmy, self deluded condescension. An intensely radiating fear that someone with a ***** might be as good as a man.
> 
> Yep it's a Roflcopter post alright.
> 
> ...


Roflcopter is right, I can't believe anybody is actually arguing that women are as athletic as men. That's like saying 2+2=5, it's just an obvious well-established scientific fact. If you think the only difference between a man and a woman is a penis then you don't know anything, there are tons of hormones and millions of years of evolution that have shaped women and men differently. I know you want to be PC and pretend you live in a fantasy world where women and men are the same thing (why do we even bother with 2 different words?), but you are ignoring reality.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> The lighter weight classes would get destroyed by the Heavyweights.
> 
> Soo we should only start watching heavyweights fight now?


Why dont we have a 105 lbs weight class? Why not watch children's MMA? You have to draw the line somewhere, don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Everyone take a step back and relax.

Don't like WMMA? Don't watch it.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter is a bit of a nob, but he is right about women not being any where near as athletic as men. There isn't any thing sexist about that, it's a scientific fact.

But then again, still, Rolfcopter is a bit of a nob head so...


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I see some folks here keep comparing apples to oranges to downplay the significance of women's mma going mainstream. While double posting to get their count up no less... 

We get it, you like men more than women, it's ok guys. :thumb02:

For those of us that actually enjoy the ladies, we get to see more of them start emerging as strong role models for young women everywhere. That's terrific news! 

Alas, some are still dissatisfied, so I'm gonna petition Dana White to hire me as the first UFC ring boy for when they fight, so you "men only in the octagon" boys will have something to look at. Happy now?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> You know your day got ruined when you start throwing around vague, unsupported theses like "BUT DA VARIABLES AREN'T CONSIDERED".


Yeah because we know the strongest and fastest guy who can jump the highest always wins in MMA. This is the guy championing MMA skills on the one hand, while lampooning HWs on the other. Right, Jon Jones doesn't need to have raw athleticism because he's a smart fighter who knows how to use his body (see Stefan Struve). His best attribute is that he 'studies' just like Anderson Silva studies.

MMA is one of the sports where intelligence and technique overcome pure athleticism more so than most sports.



Roflcopter said:


> Women aren't more agile than men, on HS agility tests the national standard is 2 seconds lower for men then women.
> 
> Flexibility deteriorated rapidly with age in both genders, and such a thing isn't measured statistically.
> 
> ...


The point is exactly to show that you can't quantify everything and that men and women's physiology is different. I guarantee more women will be able to pull off rubber guard than men, this is one area where women's MMA could be different and go in a different direction, but it doesn't count because they don't have penises.


Megumi has arguably more relevant MMA skills than many of the fighters at UFC 1. By what you've said in this thread you value skill over size, so which is it?

Kimo would only beat Megumi based on size and power. So is he more deserving of being watched than her?

Are gorilla fights better to watch than human fights?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome, now we have a 1 person division to go along with the 5 person flyweight division.

Competition at it's finest!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Yeah because we know the strongest and fastest guy who can jump the highest always wins in MMA. This is the guy championing MMA skills on the one hand, while lampooning HWs on the other. Right, Jon Jones doesn't need to have raw athleticism because he's a smart fighter who knows how to use his body (see Stefan Struve). His best attribute is that he 'studies' just like Anderson Silva studies.
> 
> MMA is one of the sports where intelligence and technique overcome pure athleticism more so than most sports.
> 
> ...












To be fair mate, two Gorillas fighting looks pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

**** yeah


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Iuanes said:


> *A gorilla could kill the best fighter on the planet. * Does it make men's MMA not worth watching??


That was a great line. Had me chuckling for a few minutes. 

How did this topic tread off. Everyone knows sports is male dominated. Reminds me of a debate we had in school with males vs females in the military. Everyone should have a right to do what they want. We all know that fans worldwide will focus on what's the status quo. Unless this turns into an Amazonian society filled with Cyborgs and Chynas...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The question is, does a Gorilla know how to stuff a crafty single take down though?


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

The gorilla doesnt need too defend the single leg because he can crush our skulls lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The question is, does a Gorilla know how to stuff a crafty single take down though?


Actually, we've had a tester in the Octagon already with Brock. Apparently gorillas are 10x as strong as an average man which is insane considering they only eat veggies and fruits. 

Answer:
A healthy man can bench his own weight, the average being around 185 lbs. A gorilla, highland silverback, the biggest of the gorillas, is said to be between 12 and 20 times stronger than a man. Just multiply 185 by those figures and it will give a ball park figure of what a gorilla can do if taught to bench press.


On the animal channel, it stated that a large male silverback gorilla has the strength to press over 4600 pounds.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_weight_can_a_gorilla_bench_press

So, the gorilla probably will just rip the arm off. I've visualized this scenario time and time again; leapard, bear, gorilla, tiger, lion, etc. I'd probably go for the RNC hold. Can't out muscle an animal unless you poke it's eye out, but considering you want to fight fair...lolz...RNC is the way to go.

Oh and since this is a Ronda thread. I'll say Ronda "might" be able to pull off an armbar on a a baby chimp or orangutan.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The question is, does a Gorilla know how to stuff a crafty single take down though?


Clearly you need to D'arce or anaconda roll and avoid the legs.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Actually, we've had a tester in the Octagon already with Brock. Apparently gorillas are 10x as strong as an average man which is insane considering they only eat veggies and fruits.
> 
> Answer:
> A healthy man can bench his own weight, the average being around 185 lbs. A gorilla, highland silverback, the biggest of the gorillas, is said to be between 12 and 20 times stronger than a man. Just multiply 185 by those figures and it will give a ball park figure of what a gorilla can do if taught to bench press.
> ...





John8204 said:


> Clearly you need to D'arce or anaconda roll and avoid the legs.












Reems Guillotine is pretty nasty.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was trying to find the video where a sumo wrestler was engaged in a tug of war vs an Orangutan. Instead I found this...hahah ---> 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFMpWm6ECgQ&playnext=1&list=PL5D6D06C35C45416B&feature=results_video


Lolz...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Yeah because we know the strongest and fastest guy who can jump the highest always wins in MMA. This is the guy championing MMA skills on the one hand, while lampooning HWs on the other. Right, Jon Jones doesn't need to have raw athleticism because he's a smart fighter who knows how to use his body (see Stefan Struve). His best attribute is that he 'studies' just like Anderson Silva studies.
> 
> MMA is one of the sports where intelligence and technique overcome pure athleticism more so than most sports.
> 
> ...



This is true. Now if women didn't also have excruciatingly awful technique as well, you might have a point.

Also I never said Kimo was more entertaining than Fuji, just that Fuji wouldn't win UFC 1 which someone laughably suggested. I'd watch a Liz Carmouche or Sarah Kafuman fight before I watched the likes of Tank Abbot fight, but that doesn't mean that they both aren't the lowest common denominator in terms of representations of mixed martial arts.

And no there's obviously very little appeal in watching animals fight.


This strawman is quite a headscratcher.


The argument that we should only watch HWs because they would beat every other weight*which isn't even true by the way) mentioned by our resident oh so intelligent poster Sideways is equally made of straw.



Especially considering I've already pointed that the technique and athleticism is all relative. 
IE: Emphasis on speed and mind numbing explosiveness at weights like 145. Emphasis on size/strength at 205. Emphasis on speed/power at HW, etc.


I'm pretty sure 90 percent of this forum would say Jose Aldo is more entertaining to watch than the average HW, personally I find him much more entertaining than the like of Junior Dos Santos, who I find just throws haymakers all the time with little diversity because he overwhelms people with his handspeed and timing. Aldo just does sick things in the cage that most men couldn't even attempt.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Id rather watch women's MMA regardless of the weightclass, than the men's flyweight division. Any day of the week.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

What this discussion boils down to is

Is the Womens MMA division entertaining??? If you are entertained by it chances are you are going to want to watch it. If you are not entertained by it chances are you are not going to watch it. No amount of "Im going to logic you into you giving WMMA a chance" is going to change anything.


----------

